# Happy 1st birthday, Sammy!



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Sammy!

Samson has been with us three months today. My vet guessed that he was about 9 months old at that time, so we picked today as his one year birthday.

He’s such a sweet boy and loves people, other dogs and gets really excited when he’s around kids. He’s still very much a puppy. Since joining our family, he’s learned how to play with toys, climb stairs, get into a car, live harmoniously (for the most part) with four cats and an elderly sister, and graduated from a basic obedience class. We’ll start intermediate obedience the first of the year. Wanted to make sure he was feeling 100% before starting another class.

He was very sick recently due to an invermectin reaction, but he did come out of that, although it took nearly three weeks for him to get back to being himself. Poor Sammy has had some obstacles in his young life.

You have brought us so much joy and fun, sweet boy. We couldn't be happier that you’re a part of our family!









His shelter picture… 










With his friend Carrie at the state park…










Resting up so that he can launch another assault on me and the kitties!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow what a transformation for Sammy. Bless you for rescuing him. Happy Birthday Sammy


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

What a difference! You're so awesome for rescuing him.









Happy Birthday Sammy!!! I hope you get lots of goodies. You deserve them.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for the birthday wishes! I didn't rescue him - we rescued each other. I was still having a really hard time from losing Max when this boy came into my life. It was truly meant to be. I didn't even make it to being a failed foster. I failed on transport!

Here's Sam with a couple of his birthday presents...











He took this one out to his dad in the garage to show him...










That duck is going to drive me nuts before he rips it apart and gets rid of that squeaker! What was I thinking!!!


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh Sammy! Happy Birthday gorgeous!!!









Kris... he looks so wonderful and happy!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Handsome! What a nice transformation he's made from shelter rat into well loved boy in a happy home.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday handsome Boy!!!


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

Very handsome looking dog you have there! Hope he has a happy 1st


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Sammy!









What a handsome boy! He looks so happy and well cared for. Thank you for rescuing this sweet little guy!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday Sammy.







Kris, how is he doing with the kitties, or should I ask, how are they doing with him?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks so much! Sammy had a great birthday. 

Marlene - he's doing great with the kitties. Of course, he wants to chase them when they run, but he has no desire to hurt them. They bat him in the face all the time and he thinks they're playing so he goes back for more -- not too bright, my Sammy boy!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Sammy!!!! Love the pic of him wading at the park with his buddy!


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

I can't believe I missed this.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sammy!!!!!!!

I hope he had a blast ripping apart his toys,


----------

